# Anything in Mid-Michigan?



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Everything that I've seen on here has been dated back since like 2007-2008, lol.

Anybody or _anything_ still around this area?
Jeez, us people with nobody around should start a group just for us, lol.


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

A lot of the posts I found were a year or two old. Maybe some of those groups are still going though. I would be kind of interested to find out myself.


----------



## NomineDomini (Jun 12, 2012)

Oakland county Michigan hey guys


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in Southeast Michigan.


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Whew, at least I'm not the only one.

Hey guys.


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

whitewolf said:


> A lot of the posts I found were a year or two old. Maybe some of those groups are still going though. I would be kind of interested to find out myself.


I couldn't find anything on those groups, like, the pages don't exist anymore...
The only thing I could find was a group in Grand Rapids. :\

Sigh.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just looking into that earlier. Unfortunately the posts were old and i can't find anything current


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What part of Mid-Michigan?


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Classified said:


> What part of Mid-Michigan?


I'm in Lansing.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am in Brownstown, MI!!! Hello


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

VC132 said:


> I am in Brownstown, MI!!! Hello


Hello there.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

jacwall322 said:


> Hello there.


r u trying to scare me, jk

hiya


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

VC132 said:


> r u trying to scare me, jk
> 
> hiya


Dang, you caught on. :teeth lol.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Marquette? U.P. anybody?


----------



## NewMatt (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm here in Flint :sus

I don't know how you put your face pic in your profile  I can't do it 

but i hope i can do it latterly


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

NewMatt said:


> I'm here in Flint :sus
> 
> I don't know how you put your face pic in your profile  I can't do it
> 
> but i hope i can do it latterly


Oh hai, there. 

But I went to "My Account" and selected the "Edit ____ " options.


----------



## Gergle (Jul 7, 2012)

U of M D 
awww yeeeaaaah


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I live near Battle Creek if that counts.


----------



## Sarah Davis (Jul 11, 2012)

Oakland County.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Grand Rapids


----------



## Rachelchloe (May 31, 2012)

Macomb, Mi!

(Used to live in Oakland county, though.)


----------

